# Monaro with Wortec upgrade



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Had the Wortec 'Focus' pack fitted to my car recently, along with a full service and it's first mot.

Power is still about the same (~430bhp) but it now has more torque, crisper throttle response and way way better driveability.... read it feels ballistic now!

Had the Wortec custom engine remap. Sounds rather good too with a new stainless syetem, the old system was a bit boomy but the new 'twinned' system makes it really howl when you rev it 

Mpg has improved from about 15 to 17  still it's in the right direction and it's considerably faster.

Also had a very good mod to the rear diff to improve traction off the line. Some times you would get a bit of axle tramp if you booted it really hard but now the rear end digs in and stays stuck :wink:

Also had some other bits done recently to the steering and suspension. Much tighter steering and it sits lower. I've been slowly modding it over the last 3 years (fallen into the trap) couldn't convince my self I like the VXR8 so I'm keeping the Monaro.

5.7 litre V8 LS1 gen3 (standard internals)
Wortec 'Focus' pac 
enlarged air box intake
85mm maf
big bore maf/throttle body pipe
custom engine management re-map
stainless steel headers and exhaust system, 100cel cats
HSV/VXR front struts with HSV dampers and lowered front and rear springs
Wortec road response kit - stiffer bushes at key points in front suspension
harrop rear diff cover (additional locating points and extra oil capacity)
HSV 'premium' 6pot front and 4 pot rear caliper brake system (by AP)
Tremec T56 6 speed manual transmission (with ripshifter upgrade)

Basically, it's modded enough now so as it could have supercharger at some point :roll:

Still get people ask what it is. Rather pleased with it, who needs a new car I just got one


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds great actually - they're a bit low-tech but you can't argue with 430 bhp.

You got any pics of the brakes, from the spec it seems like they'll be eyeball bulging with their stopping power?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Sounds great actually - they're a bit low-tech but you can't argue with 430 bhp.


The fact that it's a bit low tech ... actually apeals to me .... a lot of modern technology detracts from the driving experience ... or so they tell me! Put it it this way the way it drives more than makes up for a lack of gadetry.

Traction control is either off or on - nothing inbetween - and it has no top speed limiter :wink:

Will need racelogic TC before I put a S/C on it though. I'm sure I've had the rears spin up at speed in a straight line in 4th 



> You got any pics of the brakes, from the spec it seems like they'll be eyeball bulging with their stopping power?


They can push your eyeballs out of the socket. They are the best brakes I've ever had. No problem at all at trackdays too. The new suspension seems to grip better too - I had a full laser alignment tracking done, set up specifically for steering feel. Car is now 3 years old and out of warranty to I took it to an independant (Monkfish) Monaro specialist. They did a great job.

I've got loads of photos although I need to sort them out and put them on photobucket. Externally though it looks just as it came out of the factory :wink:

Will try and post some photos in a day or two


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

OK look forward to the pics.

You definitely gonna S/C it? Is that from a VXR model then?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> OK look forward to the pics.
> 
> You definitely gonna S/C it?


Funds and life plan dependant ..... probably :wink: 



> Is that from a VXR model then?


VXRs don't have them as standard, they make do with 6.0 litre & 400bhp.The supercharger is an official factory option now from Vauxhall. On a tuned Monaro it will make 530bhp and a little more on the new VXR8 saloon. For about Â£5K  Although you'd need to have the above mods already done to the car for safety reasons :wink:

There are 5 Monaro variants, including the very rare VXR500. Just under 1000 in total of all types were imported, it's no longer in production: There were just 15 factory VXRs - with 500 bhp std.

Monaro CV8 series 1 - (2004 only) 5.7 litre - 333bhp 
Monaro VXR series 1 - (2004 only) 5.7 litre - 382bhp - (rear wing and bodykit)
Monaro CV8 series 2 - (2005/6) 5.7 litre - 350bhp - (with bonnet vents)
Monaro VXR series 2 - (2005/6) 6.0 litre - 400bhp - (rear wing, body kit and bonnet vents)
Monaro VXR500 series 2 (2006/7) 6.0 litre - 500bhp (as '06 VXR plus S/C)

A good tune, new exhaust and a few bolt on bits will give up to +100bhp on any model.
Then a supercharger option adds a minimum of 100 bhp again :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I happened upon an Autocar road test for the VXR8 (6 June 07) and was quite impressed by the figs -

0-60 5.4
0-100 13.2
30-70 5.0

Seems quite tall geared especially 6th (37.5mph/1000rpm) is there a revised final drive available (one on this car was 3.27)?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> I happened upon an Autocar road test for the VXR8 (6 June 07) and was quite impressed by the figs -
> 
> 0-60 5.4
> 0-100 13.2
> ...


Funnily enough I was considering a lower ratio final drive for my car when I had the upgrades done, to improve in gear acceleration at the expense of some top speed. All Monaros have high gearing. But I decided against for the time being as when (if..) a s/c goes on it, It'll need the longer final drive ratio again :wink:

There are various final drive ratios available, quite a few people have done the mod to Monaros, could easily be done to the VXR8 saloons I would assume.

A small point on the the traction control, on my series1 it's on or off (nothing else) the later series 2 Monaros were upgraded to have t/c and esp, and drive by wire throttle (mine has a cable!) so they're a little more sophisticated :wink:  The VXR8s system is all new again, and as standard it gets those brakes I have on my car :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

On the Z4 3.0 you can swap the final drive of 3.08 for a 3.73 from a 2.5Si automatic, which obviously gives a whole lot more fun. TBH if I was intending on keeping mine for long I would do the swap, I'd happily sacrifice my 155mph top end for some more grunt through the gears.

Your traction control seems a bit neanderthal, good excuse to turn it off I suppose :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Your traction control seems a bit neanderthal, good excuse to turn it off I suppose :lol:


You got it :lol: 

Did a drifting track day Bedford earlier on in the year so I learnt quite a bit on how handle it, or keep it under control :wink: took six months tyre life out of the tyres in one day 

Suppose I'll have to have racelogic on it at some point :roll:

The point is they may seem a bit basic to start with, but there is a lot of expertise down under (and in the States) on tuning and racing these cars, no two are the same, a lot of kit is available and it's not silly prices.

What does the Z3M - the breadvan - have for t/c? I heard they're a bit of a handful too


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)




----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Sounds great Paul, if we ever get a SW other marques meeting look forward to seeing it (again).


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

gcp said:


> Sounds great Paul, if we ever get a SW other marques meeting look forward to seeing it (again).


  Hi & thanks. It's a different car to the one I had a the Nurburg ring 2 years ago. Feels a smaller car as it's lower and with the steering bits I had done, more chuckable. But I have noticed that it can be a bit skittish under heavy braking from high speeds  so caution has to be excercised at all times :wink:

Would be great to eventually have an another Other Marques meeting (or trip) most of the topics on here recently seem to be mostly 'other Audis' :roll:

I'm intending to take a week off in late Aug/early Sep to do some driving in Germany and a trip to the ring.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds great Paul, if we ever get a SW other marques meeting look forward to seeing it (again).
> ...


Sounds really god Paul. Tis a cracking motor.

You say you're planning on going to The Ring in early Sept?? You decided on dates yet?? I'm doing the Scuderia Hanseat at Nurburgring from the 5th-8th Sept & then hanging around for the weekend, as RS246 have an organised trip that weekend so staying until the 11th i think.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > gcp said:
> ...


First week of October, 'ring taxi booked for Wednesday 3rd, hopefully renting a race prepped saloon too (can't find the link now).


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS said:
> ...


  Would have been good to meet up.

Any idea when Paul is going over??

You'll enjoy the Ring Taxi. I managed to get a ride last time i was there as a cancellation & it took the best part of an hour for my internal organs to re-establish their positions.

Nailed home the fact i could only ever expect to exploit about 25% of my M5's ability based on my ability :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi Paul

I've haven't booked anything yet, w/c Monday 3rd through to tues 11th could well fit in with future plans though.



> You'll enjoy the Ring Taxi. I managed to get a ride last time i was there as a cancellation & it took the best part of an hour for my internal organs to re-establish their positions.


 :lol: That was true for me after that V10 Viper ride - in the wet! 8)



> Nailed home the fact i could only ever expect to exploit about 25% of my M5's ability based on my ability


Very true - although I've had the Monaro for 3 years now - I think you only had your M5 for about 3 weeks :wink: 

As per last time a few laps around the ring will suffice for me, I'm intending to go off somewhere else to do some fast autobahn cruising too.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I've haven't booked anything yet, w/c Monday 3rd through to tues 11th could well fit in with future plans though.
> 
> ...


Cheeky begger  , i owned the M5 for the best part of 8mths & did in fact do a good handful of track events in her.

Drop me a line when you know the dates you're going over, as from your post it should co-incide just right.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> [Cheeky begger  , i owned the M5 for the best part of 8mths & did in fact do a good handful of track events in her.


Indeed you did track it often. But I didn't realise you had it for _that_ long, based on your past record. Every time I check in here it seems you have another car :wink: 



> Drop me a line when you know the dates you're going over, as from your post it should co-incide just right.


Will do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> OK look forward to the pics.


Been out this morning and gave it a clean 

*Sitting lower with HSV suspension, the wheels fill the arches nicely now*
































*New engine covers and headers*

















*85mm maf and larger diameter inlet pipe increases torque. Harrop diff cover to improve traction, and an exhaust system poured from molten mercury*
*Previous system was 2 seperate exhaust runs, sharing the rear silencer. 
New system is 'twinned' (X) in the pipework, and has seperate silencers for each engine bank. Sounds very different to the old system* :wink:

















*AP brakes fitted myself. I Measured very carefully before I bought them, didn't want to change the wheels. 
You can just about get a cigarette paper between the calipers and wheels*


----------

